# Should I tell him he might be getting fired?



## Illflyaway (Nov 12, 2010)

We both work at the same company.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I wouldn't. Unless you're his boss and you're the one who would be firing him and you just want to give him a chance to change things and possibly avoid being fired, I wouldn't get involved. Not only is it not your place, but you could get yourself in trouble or fired for telling him.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

if you think he can keep it a secret. he wont go sick house and try to punch that guy in accounting he never liked, or punch that creepy guy you dont like and keeps talking to you. and just because, punch his boss. or go over board stealing office supplies.

it does depend on your jobs, but if its like a cubicle kind of officeie, it prob wont matter. but it supposed to be your husbandm someone of whom your aligence aways comes first with...? maybe???

yall some feds, maybe you shouldnt say anything.....lol

but i would tell him at home and be very serious about the conversation, and let him know what i say will never leave the 4 walls or the car or this picnic bench at the park.

i would side with my h over a job...i would just try and lie to keep both..lol...

did he do something that could end up in court? thats a little dicey to give advise on because each thing is so different.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I've been following the situation on your other thread. Based on that, I would say it's best not to tell him a thing.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

#1. You don't know for a fact that he will be fired.
#2. Even if you did know, it's not your place to tell him.
#3. If he loses his job, that makes your paycheck all the more important. Revealing confidential information without approval places you in risk of losing your job as well.
#4. There is nothing to be gained by telling him. Knowing won't keep him from being fired. 
#5. It's always possible that this management secret you picked up was deliberately planted to test the company's ability to trust you with confidential information. 

The world generally works better when everyone stays in their appropriate lane.


----------

